# medicare coding 97033



## CHRIS8601 (Feb 17, 2012)

I cannot find the hcpcs for 97033. Medicare has denied this service. 97014 is billed with G0283 but that is not the  same as 97033. Does any have an answer to this?


----------



## jhume (Feb 17, 2012)

97033 is non-covered service by MCR they consider it experimental only.


----------

